# Enjoy the new forum!!!



## Handgunner (Dec 11, 2007)

Testing!


----------



## Buck (Dec 11, 2007)

Very nice!!!  I guess?


----------



## stev (Dec 11, 2007)

must be way off shore .cant c you from shore.


----------



## sentrysam (Dec 11, 2007)

*bout time*

thank you ,some of us do fish the salt ya know..I said fish ,didn.t say anything about catching...ss


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Dec 11, 2007)

I can see him , he's way out there
buy the Gulf stream ... just this side of it 

Thanks  Handgunner


----------



## stev (Dec 11, 2007)

ya ya about time .thanks.


----------



## capt stan (Dec 11, 2007)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## Ol' 30-30 (Dec 11, 2007)




----------



## Allen Waters (Dec 11, 2007)

cool!!


----------



## puredrenalin (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks man!!! I rarely fish freshwater anymore!! I enjoy reds, flounder and inshore stuff. I will own an offshore rig one day, but too darn expensive to run offshore for me! Rather fish the skinny anyway!!


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 11, 2007)

puredrenalin said:


> Thanks man!!! I rarely fish freshwater anymore!! I enjoy reds, flounder and inshore stuff. I will own an offshore rig one day, but too darn expensive to run offshore for me! Rather fish the skinny anyway!!



You ought to try a kayak - you'd love it!


Thanks,Handgunner!


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 11, 2007)

*Thanks*

Another forum I can see I'll get









addicted to


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## Robert 31320 (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks!!!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Dec 11, 2007)

Merry Chrismas??  I would have been happy with a gift card to Bass Pro...Or maybe a "Get Out of Iraq Free" card!!


----------



## merc123 (Dec 11, 2007)

Thought I was missing something when I saw it pop up!  Didn't remember seeing it before.


----------



## chambers270 (Dec 11, 2007)

Sorry I was so excited to see the new forum I started a thread about it before I read this one.

Chris


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Dec 11, 2007)

Me likey.

MBD


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Dec 11, 2007)

Heres some pics....


MBD


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Dec 11, 2007)

Great day with Mrs. Bowdeadly and the little bowdeadlies on the water at Suwannee.  Caught a baby bonnethead.  Had a pinfish tournament on a Spongebob squarepants rod.  Very exciting.

MBD


----------

